# Ibanez SR 505 or Warwick std Corvette?



## JP Universe (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi guys, i'm in the market for a new 5 string bass and i've narrowed it down to these 2 options. 

It will mainly be used with a pick in a metal band however, also a bit of versatility would be nice for recording and using my fingers with my solo guitar album stuff (think Satch, Vai etc). Slapping is not a requirement in the forseeable future. 

Thoughts? Budget i'm looking for is anywhere from $4 - $800 if you wanted to recommend anything else. Thanks as always


----------



## Djent (Oct 8, 2011)

Get the Warwick


----------



## yingmin (Oct 8, 2011)

Love Warwicks, but I've never been too into the Corvettes. For that price range, I'd probably go with the Ibanez, or a Schecter Stiletto Elite. You also might be able to score a used G&L ASAT bass for that price, which would be a great choice as well.


----------



## iron blast (Oct 8, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> Get the Warwick



Agreed stronly! My Wick is incredible. The only thing that sucks are the stock pups and pre change them out for barts and you will sound like a million bucks.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 9, 2011)

Leaning towards the Warwick at this stage... still indecisive though


----------



## broj15 (Oct 9, 2011)

I've never played a warwick but i've always thought they had a "beefy yet smooth" sound. I love the way ibby's feel (that neck is so thin and playable, even on a 6 string) but they always seem to lack in the sound. I suggest seeing witch feels better, but based on the sound i vote for the Wick


----------



## Thep (Oct 9, 2011)

I cant help but to  at all of these suggestions.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 9, 2011)

I actually prefer the SR505 

Never really got on with a lot of Warwicks that weren't $5k custom shop pieces.

Play both and figure out what you like. They're pretty different design-wise; Warwicks typically have huge necks, wider string spacing, and heavier bodies. SR basses have slim necks, narrower string spacing, and tend to be lightweight. Tonally, I found the SRs had less character but were more versatile as a result.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Oct 9, 2011)

I actually was able to score a new SR705 for about $675 (they worked with me because it was part of a large order) and let me tell you, the instrument was a good deal lighter, and it is a lot sexier (I will be posting pictures soon. Soooooon....


----------



## RichIKE (Oct 10, 2011)

Get The Warwick, you won't regret is. I use it for metal and everything else. Incredibly versatile.


----------



## Nag (Oct 10, 2011)

IMO the Ibanez looks sweeter, plays better, and has less neck dive... I have the SR500, and I regret not having bought the 505 that still hangs on the wall in the shop lol

They are very versatile as well, so... it's a matter of taste in the end.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 11, 2011)

Probably gonna get the SR 505. It's on the cheaper end of the price scale and i'm an Ibby guitar fanboy so has to be done haha


----------



## ericsleepless (Oct 12, 2011)

Just go with the Warwick. Ibanez SR are so boring.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Oct 12, 2011)

Warwick! Seriously i just played one for the first time the other day and i absolutly loved it.


----------



## Nag (Oct 12, 2011)

fanboyism and playability lean towards the ibby, I'd say go for it. Anyway, both are very good basses, so it's kind of a win-win


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 14, 2011)

if you went ibby i'd say go with the BTB series, better feels, neck trhoguh and better bart's, the MK2's sound far better than the weak MK1's

warwicks are good, but i detest the electronics and they don't sound very good acousticly, very thuddy sounding.

i throw ina vote of Ibanes BTB's


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 14, 2011)

I found the string spacing on the SRs to be a bit awkward for finger stuff, but you might be different. That's just something I think you might want to look out for. If I may make a different Ibanez suggestion I would go with a BTB as I personally prefer the longer scale length on it and I also prefer the larger string spacing. 

The larger spacing might be weird for you using a pick, but I'm not really sure bc I don't use picks when I play bass.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.americanmusical.com/Item...0HAMS0000&utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=feed&

These are on closeout, I'd grab one instead of the 505 or 705 if I were you. I might get one myself anyway


----------



## Nag (Oct 15, 2011)

^ good suggestion there.


----------



## bhakan (Oct 15, 2011)

So, not to derail this thread but I just was thinking of the same question. I'm able to find both a Warwick rockbass corvette 5 string and an SR505 used for about $300, and I'm basicly just looking to use it for recording, so tone is more important than playability. So as far as tone, which one sounds better?


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 15, 2011)

Just missed out on an SR 505 on ebay however that SRT 805 looks good!!! Do they ship to Oz?


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 15, 2011)

Nup, no shipping to Aus! Dammit! How about this Warwick bass? Are these made in Germany? Warwick Corvette Standard Ash Honey Violin 5 String Bass Guitar | eBay


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 15, 2011)

Fuck I really want that Ibanez.... going to look into Bongo shipping service tonight


----------



## TelosHedge (Oct 15, 2011)

i vote for you getting an SR505 cus i'm selling one!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2011)

If you get a good Corvette Standard (they're more hit or miss than many believe Gibson to be these days) it'll knock that SR out of the park. Twice. Though, the SR505s have been a lot more consistent when it comes to quality. I know that most I've gotten my hands on have been pretty nice. Nothing amazing, but pretty damn nice.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 17, 2011)

After back and forth with many different basses and sellers I've gone with this FS: Warwick Corvette 5 Active (German) Great Shape! - TalkBass Forums

Stretched the budget a tad but I think it's gonna be worth it!!!!


----------



## TelosHedge (Oct 18, 2011)

you are gonna love it. my bass player leaves all his basses here so i have access to lots of good stuff (ken smith, G&L, thumbs, musicman, lakland, and others). wednesday nights i play in a hip hop group and i ALWAYS reach for my 4 banger corvette. it just has a mojo to it that works for me. a vette will get you versatility for days, so long as you can stand the weight.

congrats! we expect a NBD post.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 15, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Ibanez SRT805DX 5 String Electric Bass Guitar at AmericanMusical.com
> 
> These are on closeout, I'd grab one instead of the 505 or 705 if I were you. I might get one myself anyway



Well I ended up grabbing one of these, a "Dent & Scratch" model for $475. Should be here by the weekend and be my first decent bass. I kept looking at the thing ever since I made that post and finally had to buy it


----------



## Wrathos (Nov 16, 2011)

Bartolini's > EMGs for me every time.


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 16, 2011)

Haaaaaaate SRs. Look and sound wise. 
Go warwick.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll end up succombing to gas ang getting a cheap SR one of these days as a backup to the warwick haha


----------



## TelosHedge (Nov 21, 2011)

send it back, and i'll sell you my perfect one!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 4, 2011)

Dolphin~!!!!!!!!


----------

